# Pompanos at Perdido Pass and Catfish Reunion



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

We got started about 8:00 Thursday morning, July 26. Water was calm and beautiful. Right off the bat got our first keeper, a Bar Jack, only our third time catching one. A few catfish and then nothing until 11 am. School must have run by, because we got 2 pomps at the same time. One measured 14” and the other 12”. The rest of the day we got nothing but catfish … and we got the WHOLE family, about 10 generations, cat-mama, cat-daddy, cat-brother, cat-sister, and cat-cousins about 8 times removed! By the time it was over with it was a catfish reunion! The only other thing we caught was what we think is a puff fish? He was about 8-10” long. Left around 3:30 pm. All fish were caught on live sand fleas.


----------

